# Sweetwater Archery Toys for Tots shoot Dec.3rd



## jrbowhuntr (Nov 3, 2016)

Well it is about that time again. Please come out and shoot for a good cause. Entry fee is one unwrapped toy, boy or girl does not matter. Feel free to bring more then one if you want. 20 targets 10 asa style and 10 fun style. Shoot will start at 8 and close at 2 look forward to seeing everyone there.

We will be at the same location as last year

7201 Cedar Mountain Road 
Douglasville, Ga. 30134
(Across from the Douglasville Animal Shelter and the Douglasville Landfill)


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 3, 2016)

Awesome !   ...All I gotta do is knock a couple bucks off and tune up my shootn rig. This can be done !


----------



## tcarlson777 (Nov 5, 2016)

Looking forward to the shoot!


----------



## KillZone (Nov 11, 2016)

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Nov 18, 2016)

Tomorrow we'll be two weeks outs, hope to see a lot folks there.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Nov 28, 2016)

Ok this is the week, 1 unwrapped toy for a boy or girl gets you 20 targets to kill. Look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Dec 2, 2016)

Targets are set ready for the foam killers.


----------



## tcarlson777 (Dec 3, 2016)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for the great shoot. Bigfoot went down!!


----------

